# Posting Problems



## mandoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Lately I've been having a problem with posting, in that while I'm typing an answer, or such, for some reason I become un-logged in.....or something. I mean, I come to the site, log in, go to any threads I want to post in, and somewhere during that time I seem to be getting logged out without doing it on my own. I'm starting to highlight, and copy my posts, as I lost a couple due to the "un-intentional log out" problem.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 21, 2015)

When you initially log in with your name and password, also tick the "Remember me" box. This may help with your problem.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 21, 2015)

Happens to me quite a bit, but only when I'm in camp, the internet here is worse than dial-up.



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2015)

Please check on the Vic's suggestion firstly. Than please check if your soft installed is updated with all required files.


----------

